# Insurance Help



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So a few weeks ago during one of the snow storms we were having a driver in his truck totaled my car on I-15, UHP cited the other driver for causing a collision and the other drivers insurance has claimed liability but is refusing to follow the laws set forth by the state to compensate me for the accident. So as of right now I am fighting this drivers insurance. His insurance company is United Insurance Group, I have never even heard of them until this point. Has anybody ever filed a claim with them or had any dealings with them where they jerked you around and refused to do what is right? Or am I the only one?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You need to just make a claim with your own insurance company just to get the car replaced and they can then sue/subrogate the claim to the other insurance company. That is why everyone should have uninsured and underinsured coverage on your policy. It should not affect your rates even if they don't collect from the other company since it was not your fault, if I understand it correctly. You should not have to waste your time with that, or better yet if you have an attorney as a friend or a relative a simple letter will usually get them moving in a hurry. These insurance companies, especially the discount places simply make a living by not paying even obvious claims, like this one.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yep call your insurance. Let them fight it. That's what they are there for and why you pay the big bucks. They have the resources to make his life hell. You don't.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Has the other guy's insurance company actually accepted liability? Is their refusal a disagreement on the value of your vehicle or an outright refusal to pay? Have they agreed to put you in a rental vehicle?

Is your vehicle is in a tow yard or has it been moved to somewhere it is not incurring daily storage charges?

Huge is right in pointing out your option of going through your own Collision coverage under your insurance policy if you have Collision. You would have to pay your deductible, but your company would get that back for you through subrogation. Your Uninsured/Underinsured coverage would not come into play since the other guy does have insurance.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I understand that I could go through my insurance. However right now I am trying to find people who haven't gotten a fair shake with this company because they were the little guy. I don't think it is right that an insurance company should get away with not following state statutes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> I understand that I could go through my insurance. However right now I am trying to find people who haven't gotten a fair shake with this company because they were the little guy. I don't think it is right that an insurance company should get away with not following state statutes.


The chances of finding someone on here is slim, I am sure that you can find someone on like pizzedoffconsumer.com or somewhere like that. If you want to fight principles, knock yourself out, but it is very time consuming and brain damaging. If you just want the car to be fixed and for the company to pay for it to create the least inconvenience, turn it over to your insurance company.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

From your tag-line:



> "Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery."
> Sir Winston Churchill


Am I hearing you say you want help from a bureaucratic office to enforce laws meant to protect the little guy rather than let free market forces dictate that those with deep pockets can use whatever means they see fit to protect their investments and interests?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One call. That's all.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> I don't think it is right that an insurance company should get away with not following state statutes.


You have some options, some cost you more than others. Just wondering what statutes they haven't followed. Maybe someone can help you if you could clarify what's going on.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You sure it wasn't United Underwriters? Perhaps they're connected somehow.

UU refused to pay me for damages to my old Cavalier when a foreign lady backed into it while I was parked at a grocery store.

I brought them my estimates and they told me it was my fault; that I backed into her.

Nice. 

I thought I was being a good guy by not getting the police involved in a small dent, but it seems I should have.

Insurance companies don't make money by paying others. Sorry you didn't get hit by someone with State Farm. 2 weeks = $$$.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you are right LOAH, it probably is United Underwriters. They are a pain to deal with. I finally got a fair settlement out of them after arguing with them for hours. 

A few of the things of the things they weren't following were:
1. They refused to compensate/ give me a rental vehicle from the time of loss to a fair settlement offer was made.
2. They wouldn't give me a fair settlement offer that would allow me to purchase a comparable vehicle. 
3. They wouldn't pay for all the necessary fees incident to the transfer of a vehicle.
4. THey offered to pay off my loan while we figured out the rest of the settlement and I told them no I wanted the settlement finalized before a check was sent to my bank and the loan paid off. I refused to give them my account number or social until the settlement was complete. However they still sent a check to my bank to pay off the loan, and sent me a power of attorney to release the vehicle to them. I asked the bank to hold the check but they stated they had to accept the check once it was received. 

I have been going to a chiropractor and he said the accident did a number on my back and neck, the chiropractor is going through my insurance and they can fight United. I am done working with United or trying to be reasonable

.


----------



## jennas (Jan 9, 2013)

You just have to file a claim for your car but before filing a claim do prefer help or advise of loss assessor. They know how to tackle different types of claims. It might be possible that your insurance company send a loss adjuster to look into the matter, therefore in such situations a loss assessor can handle the claim very efficiently with minimum chances of the claim getting denied. To know more what actually does a loss assessor do and what are the differences between the roles of loss adjuster and assessor, you can visit:
http://www.allkare.co.uk/_blog/Allkare_ ... _assessor/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Spammer?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad you got your car worked out. Good luck and get better!


----------

